

Social From the Ground Up - Mystalic
http://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/405

======
ph0rque
Interesting... so if, say, the diaspora guys want to apply to YC, will that
create a conflict of interest?

~~~
Mystalic
Zuckerberg himself donated to Diaspora, so I don't think he'd care.

You're not going to see a startup get accepted that is essentially a
competitor to Facebook -- it's too late for that. Even if it were, this
partnership would give them the chance to know about the startup and acquire
it long before it becomes a threat.

~~~
smokinn
_You're not going to see a startup get accepted that is essentially a
competitor to Facebook -- it's too late for that._

Really? In the recent video of Scoble interviewing pg pg mentioned that yc
funded a privacy-oriented social network company that failed.

So I don't think a facebook competitor is out of the realm of yc funding.

